# Cockapoo Rehoming and Rescue



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

It has come to my attention that others are now offering a rehoming and rescue service. Please be careful if you are looking to rehome your Cockapoo.


First approach your breeder before looking at rescue organisations, if they will not rehome or you have no contact with them then look to *proper organisations or clubs * to help.

Ensure that you get a contract outlining the handover of legal ownership. 

You should be asked lots of behaviour related questions about the dog and to provide a bed or familiar items to help settle them in a new environment.

The dog should be fostered so that their behaviour can be assessed in a home environment with normal daily activities to ensure a proper match can be made with a new forever home.

A vet check should be carried out by the rehoming organisation to ensure the dog is healthy.

Homechecks on the new owner or foster home should be carried out.

The potential new owners should have at least one meeting with the dog.

Follow up contact should be made by the rehoming organisation and they should always take the dog back if there is a problem.

New Owners will be asked to sign a legal contract outlining their obligations and that of the organisation.

I appreciate that this is a rare occurence but please if you hear of anyone looking to rehome then please make sure they go about it the right way.


----------

